# Newbie looking for insight on lab results



## FLhorserider (Apr 12, 2017)

This information is from Quest Diagnostics and I'm getting to see that I don't really understand. Two results are in red with exclamation marks:

THYROGLOBULIN ANTIBODIES: 2H

QN THYROGLOBULIN W/O TGAB 0.2L

(I am guessing L and H mean Low and High respectively?)

The rest are in green:

TSH: 0.61

T4, FREE 1.7

T3, FREE: 2.8

I do not have a thyroid and feel great other than one symptom which I noticed pretty quickly after recovering from thyroidectomy. I have zero libido. Its a VERY big change from normal for me. So my new endocrinologist had this lab ordered to see if anything was alarming. I am waiting on results for hormone panel.

But can anyone dissect the above results for me please?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

We'll need the ranges for each of the labs you posted above, please!


----------



## FLhorserider (Apr 12, 2017)

hmmmm... does this help?


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

How long has it been since you've had your thyroid out and been on meds? Also, what meds are you on? Your Free T3 is really low, which can cause a variety of symptoms.


----------



## FLhorserider (Apr 12, 2017)

Thyroidectomy was January 2015.

Currently I am on synthroid 150 mcg. Before that was levothyroxine 150 mcg. My current doc offered to try synthroid to try to fix my symptom. my sex therapist says she doesnt believe theres anything mental health wise or emotional or relationship wise that i need help with. Im still waiting on a testosterone test to come back.

Just saw current doc on friday to discuss these results and some of my hormone test results. He said im within normal ranges for everything so he wouldnt change my meds. I asked about adding a t3 medication? he said theres no harm in trying it.,.... and then he talked some more about how complicated libido is, and i should try yoga, and he already KNOWS I see a sex therapist and said hes not willing to write a prescription for a t3 medication. I was pretty upset. Im still frustrated because now I need to find a new DR to try to get a second opinion.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Time for a new doctor, unfortunately. With that low of a FT3 result you definitely need some help in that area that Synthroid can't give you. It can be an uphill battle to find one who is knowledgeable about T3 meds, but there are some out there. Can you give us a general idea of where you live? There are some good doctor lists that might help.


----------



## FLhorserider (Apr 12, 2017)

thanks! I am looking for DRs in the tampa bay area.


----------



## FatiguedRose (Apr 7, 2017)

Check this list to see if any are in your area: http://www.thyroidchange.org/patient-recommended-doctor-list-us.html


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

FLhorserider said:


> hmmmm... does this help?


FT-4 is too high

FT-3 is too low

Has your doctor discussed this with you?

High FT-4 made me anxious.


----------



## FLhorserider (Apr 12, 2017)

Lovlkn

Yep, my appointment was friday the 14th of April to discuss these labs. H said they look good. I practically begged to just *try* a t3 medication and he said no... according to my labs, everything is exactly as it should be.


----------

